# sand question???



## boutwellk (Dec 24, 2006)

what is a good way to rinse off the sand before it is used??


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

5 gallon bucket and a hose.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Will I guess that sums it up. Also what is good to use is the rubbermaid tot box that walmart sells.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Yep.


That's what I do. I think several people were shocked when I told them that's how I do it. Remember to add a drop of dechlorinator to the tank before refilling it. Try and drain as much of the water out as you don't want it in your reef.


----------

